# Just carved some pumpkins



## zumbee (Sep 27, 2008)

I just finished carving two pumpkins, I figured you guys would like to see what I've done.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Like the ghost.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

LOVE them


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome! I'm so bad at carving pumpkins.... Wish I could do that.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Great! Just gotta love Oogie Boogie. Love the sidelong expression on the other one! Fun.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool! I've got to do my pumpkin soon...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

those look sweet!


----------



## zumbee (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody, If I get to another one I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## zumbee (Sep 27, 2008)

Here you guys go, a Third









I also finished building My first prop so I put it in a separate thread
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=255111#post255111


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pumpkins rule!!!
good job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job on those pumpkins! I'd put the surprised one between the other two when they go outside.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

You know, I think sometimes pumpkins are forgotten with all our other creepy/cool props that we buy and build. The more I think about it and the more I see the few pumpkins out there, the more I like them and think they need to be integrated into the decor.

I'm already planning out next year and I'm gonna make some 'pumpkin creeps' and a 'pumpkin tree' and some regular jack-o-lanterns to go along with the skeletons and gravestones ands whatnot. I really love what SkullandBones and PumpkinRot have done...

Anyway, good job on the pumpkins! Love to see more!


----------



## zumbee (Sep 27, 2008)

I don' there will be any more I had 5 nice pumpkins and carved 3, The others I'm going to keep for thanks giving.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job on those!


----------

